# Rolex Datejust on Leather Strap?



## Kaeru (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are having a good Monday!

I was wondering what your thoughts are on a leather strap on a Rolex Datejust. Has anyone here ever seen one on a Datejust and thought it looked good? I had a look on google images and can't trust my own judgement, but I thought perhaps a tan, brown or black strap might work. Or is it juat stupid on a dressy watch?

I should explain. I have a Datejust which is steel and white gold on a jubilee bracelet. My dad decided to pass it on to me, but I honestly have only worn it less than ten times since I got it 2 years ago.

I hate scratches or imperfections, and so I constantly worry about demaging the bracelet and am constantly wiping it (even fingerprints) like a maniac. Also, yes I think it looks lovely as a dress watch, but I don't tend to eat out at "dressy" places and my friends would mock me for having a shiny Rolex. I also don't like wearing it to work as I wouldn't want my bosses to notice it. And to be honest, yes as someone in their 30s I feel I haven't quite grown into it yet. It perhaps seems a little old-fashioned for me.

On the other hand, I'm thinking it's a shame for it to sit in a box almost unworn. If I could dress it down a bit with a leather strap I could protect the jubilee bracelet, make it more "me", yet still wear the watch more frequently and get use out of it. And hopefully most people wouldn't recognise a Datejust on a leather strap.

Anyway, any advice on a strap for making it look nice but less formal would be greatly appreciated!


__
https://flic.kr/p/23492677608


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I love the look of a DJ on a leather strap. In fact, they look better than on a jubilee or oyster. At the end of the day, a quality leather strap doesn't cost the earth so buy a couple and see what you think. As you say, its a shame not to wear what is essentially a beautiful watch.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't understand any of that original post. I'm not a fan of Rolex watches generally, but I think that one looks great, and I honestly can't see why you don't just wear it with pride mate. The bracelet won't get scratched in normal use, unless you are really careless with it. You shouldn't be worrying what your mates think about your shiny Rolex, it's just a watch after all. Similarly with your attitude to your bosses, why would you give a toss what they think, it's nothing to do with them whether you wear a Rolex or a 10 quid Casio. And your idea that somehow the watch is too "old fashioned" for a 30 year old? I can't see it, I'd happily wear that with a tee shirt and shorts, it doesn't need dressing down IMHO. If you're really that bothered what people think, just tell everyone it's a fake, nobody would be able to tell the difference anyway :laughing2dw:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great as it is, enjoy it :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Konbanwa, Kaeru-san. ... Perhaps put it on a nice matte crocodile or alligator strap (Hirsch, Hadley-Roma are a couple of reputable brands) with deployant clasp and it may be a bit less blingy. The DJ bezel rather catches the light, one reason I personally prefer the Oyster date line.

You work in Japan? I can understand your concern about the appearance at work. Perhaps only wear it with sweaters where it will peek out less from the cuff. Seiko makes some Datejust lookalikes, maybe if you bought one on the same kind of strap or bracelet and wore it in rotation, your Rollie will be less noticed.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Surely if one if the reasons for not wearing it is scratches and fingerprints, then a leather strap won't change this attitude, because you're just as likely to have the same occur on the watch head itself.

Personally, my steel and gold datejust looks different, but is still just as recognizable on leather as it on the jubilee. I can understand the need to save face and that lot though. Perhaps as above, you can buy something more suitable for work.


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

I would wear it as it is. I think you should worry more about damaging the case than the bracelet which costs much more than a bracelet. You can always get the bracelet serviced every time it gets scratches than paying for a leather band which also in my opinion leather band is not something for a Datejust unless it is in yellow gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

You can always say that it is a good replica, it won't be much different wearing it on a leather band, Datejust is iconic watch and probably the most recognizable regardless it's on leather or jubilee band  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

You could get easily get away with something like this it's not much different than a g shock in looks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

But you'll not get away with a Rolex, especially a Datejust, people will recognize it whether it is on leather or steel bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

I think I misunderstood the post a bit, I thought you didn't want people to see you wearing an expensive watch. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaeru (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you all for the very useful comments!

I actually feel a lot more encouraged wearing it as it is after reading a few of your comments. Today I wore it and thought it's a right good-looking watch, especially with a suit.

At the same time, thanks to your advice I also feel confident it would still look the business on a leather strap. I went to a shop after work today and it really seems to suit almost any colour of strap! I was quite surprised.

Davey P: I get your point completely. I shouldn't feel pressured into NOT wearing it due to adverse reactions. Actually, in truth only three people so far have ever even noticed it, and they were all Rolex wearers! Telling people it's a fake will almost definitely work, and I think I will say that from now on. Great idea and funny!

Chromejob: thank you for the great advice and specific brands to check out too. Yes, you are completely right. I work in Tokyo, and my main concern above all is the image I would portray in the office. People really judge on appearance here a lot, and "harmony" (as in not standing out) is important, so know it will definitely bother a few colleagues. There is saying here that translates as "the nail that sticks out gets hammered". Then again I think it's just a brand that winds a lot of people up, and if it's a gift and I like the look then why not wear it?

Other good points were made about the watch itself being more valuable than the strap, and that you can't really hide that watch even with a leather strap. That's true. It still looks flash as I discovered today, ha ha.

Anyway, I think I will buy one leather strap for now and see how I get on with it. I think I will wear the watch more that way, but I will also not be as worried to switch it back and just enjoy it's flashiness once in a while. Win-win!

Really glad to have started to find a love for the DJ now


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Kaeru said:


> Thank you all for the very useful comments!
> 
> I actually feel a lot more encouraged wearing it as it is after reading a few of your comments. Today I wore it and thought it's a right good-looking watch, especially with a suit.
> 
> ...


 good man :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Kaeru (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everyone. Hope you are all having a good Wednesday.

Just a follow-up to say I took the plunge and put the DJ on a Morellato leather strap today. Light brown seemed to give it the most casual look, and matches my work shoes. I liked the Hirsch straps, but they had only a limited selection available at the shop I went to.

The Moralleto strap is very stiff and hard right now. I'm hoping it will eventually start to change shape.

Anyway, just when I was really starting to like the jubilee bracelet, but I figured I can change it back at any time. The watch definitely feels more "me" now and I will wear it much more often. The strap was a bit pricey, but the shop said they will change the strap back any time I want for free. The shop had an absolutely fantastic lineup of vintage watches on interesting straps, but that's another story.

I'm so glad I did this. Now I will wear the watch my dad gave me with pride, and regularly instead of only on special occasions. And I'm really happy I took his taste in watch, and tweaked it a bit to match my own. Now I feel his intention has been met.

I have to say I think perhaps the DJ with a fluted bezel suits the jubilee strap better, but I'm very happy with the look on leather too.

Thanks again for all the comments!


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

IMHO it looked great as it was and I am not a Rolex fan but on that leather strap it, to me, looks awful but that is just my opinion and if you like it then my opinion is not worth the ether this response arrives on


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's very nice. Discreet, too.

"Oh, this old thing? I bought it in KL"


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't mean to be rude or anything but it looks weird in my opinion. I wouldn't wear it anything other than on jubilee or oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Kaeru said:


> I'm so glad I did this. Now I will wear the watch my dad gave me with pride, and regularly instead of only on special occasions.


 This ^ is all that matters :yes: Ignore the negative comments and wear it in health mate :thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Very, very nice. I can appreciate how dressy it must've looked on the bracelet. If you didn't get a deployant clasp with that strap, consider one. Hirsch makes very good single-fold (also called "sport" for some reason) as well as butterfly fold (two hinges, button release) models with a good curvature for smaller wrists.

You guys who poo-poo the look ... :mad0218:


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

I understand the comments from the forum members who feel that this type of Rolex is almost always seen with the metal strap built for it, but soon as you posted the photo with the leather strap(a nice one), I immediately felt it looked great! Concerning calling it a fake, I think you should be honest with people. No one is going to think you are trying to show off by wearing a Rolex, if, after the few that even notice it ask, and if you reply by telling them it it is a very special as it belonged to my father and he passed it down to me. Concerning it showing signs of use, usually if you wear it in the cooler weather and wear a long sleeve shirt, that usually protects it quite a bit. Also, even though it is a bit pricey(put money away each year, then every five years have the following done)..... a complete servicing from Rolex(or a great Rolex specialist watchmaker) including the proper restoration of the band, crystal, case and movement(assuming you start wearing it a lot and it needs all the cosmetic stuff)...will make it literally look brand new again.. Because Rolex watches hold their value, it is not only a family heirloom, but it is a valuable piece. I was just reminded recently by a master watchmaker, that if you DO NOT have a mechanical movement properly cleaned and oiled periodically, and especially if it has the older animal based oil used in it, it will gum-up, hold the dirt, dry up, and using it extensively will cause premature wear to the parts, and potentially ruin it. Synthetic oil is better, but it dries up faster. Did Dad have it periodically serviced, and if not much, it may need to be done now before using it a lot. Switch between the leather and the original band and wear it with pride. I would love to have had a watch that was owned by my father.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Second that, don't tell people you're wearing a counterfeit to save face. That's not saving face. Just say it's a family heirloom, "dad's watch." That's much different than if you just went and splurged on a fancier watch than your boss wears, not to mention exudes a sense of "tradition" and perhaps honoring your elders :notworthy: .

I understand the old organic oils haven't been in use for quite some time, but ... Kaeru-san, I believe you can take to an AD (authorized dealer) and their watch specialist can open it up, the last service date ought to be recorded on the caseback. (Am I right, Rolex owners?) Should be able to tell you without a fee how it looks, if it needs a servicing or not, etc. Might put it on a timegrapher in a couple of positions and tell you how it's keeping time (though you can do this with an Android app called Watch Check, quite easy). Nice thing about this brand, and the ADs, is the level of service and support available. You might not get a complimentary espresso/green tea and a kiss on the cheek from the female sales staff, but a good shop will surely welcome you in as a valued customer before you even open your mouth.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

This looks AMAZING in my opinion :notworthy:


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Wear it on what you feel comfortable with, Do not focus too much on what others think it is everyone's right to be individual.

I was considering getting a date just and wearing it on a nato. I was lucky to be handed down my grandad and fathers watch. I wear with pride.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A G10 for a Datejust? Um ... horses for courses, I suppose. Perhaps a "seatbelt" weave strap. I could be swayed by a pic. :huh:


----------

